# parchment paper



## aaronj (Sep 18, 2007)

to keep a short story shorter:

is parchment/silicone paper the same as greaseproof paper?

(read on to find out what actually happened)

ok this is going to sound really stupid, but bare in mind I have only just started cooking properly (for own enjoyment / needs)

anyway, I found a nice recipe for a swiss roll over at deliaonline.com in which I was supposed to use parchment/silicone paper for the base of the tin after oiling but the only stuff I could find was greaseproof paper, although I was told it was the same stuff.

everything came together really well, **** even the sponge was **** nice, however when I came to remove the actual cake from the paper it was stuck to it and there was no way in **** it was coming off so I could roll it into a log, therefore in the end I had to scrape it into a bowl and mix with my fillings and eat it that way haha.

it really annoyed me actually, considering everything else came out so nice :'(

so, is this greaseproof paper the same as silicone/parchment paper or different? and yes I did grease it along with the tin!


----------



## aaronj (Sep 18, 2007)

oh and yeah, don't laugh! :lol:


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Not laughing. I did one of those recently with real-honest-to-goodness parchment paper and it stuck.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is greaseproof paper the same as what we in the US call "wax paper"? If so, it would definitely not have the same properties as parchment paper.










Here's a discussion that will interest you: Yahoo! Canada Answers - Is Parchment paper the same as Wax paper? What do you use wax paper for?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so i dont know how you tried to remove the paper from the underside of the cake. but u are supposed to flip the cake over onto another pan of the same shape and size (that has a clean piece of parchment on it). then you start to peel the parchment off the cake at a very sharp angle. it should come off cleanly. if you ahve any problems with sticking. spray the parchment with paper, then try peeling it off again..


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Aaron,

Well now I feel as dumb as a box of rocks. I thought that wax paper and parchment paper were the same too. Now I know why my French toast always stuck to the wax paper even after I sprayed it. Thanks for posting your question so I could figure out what my problem was.

Kelley


----------



## aaronj (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't actually think wax and greaseproof paper are the same though? ah so confusing! I just got some basic baking paper, so I'll give that a shot.

and thanks Jessiquina, the actual recipe stated I should do as you said and I did, apart from the peel the parchment off at a very sharp angle  Although I still think there was no way it was going to come off, heh.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

For a sponge cake, or jelly roll type cake; you usually have to peal the paper off while the cake is warm.


----------



## aaronj (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah I was aware of this, and a few other people mentioned it, but the instructions said to let it cool and shrink down in size. 

no worries though, a learning process I will try again tomorrow! I was just annoyed that the actual cake, cream and mixture came out so bloody tasty haha.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

parchment paper is the same as baking paper, it has a fine layer of silicone on it , its totally different fromgreaseproof paper. You would use greaseproof paper to wrap up cheese or sandwiches, and thats totally different from wax paper, wax paper is rubbed with a thin layer of wax which helps to keep food fresher they all have a totally different feel about them


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm gathering that "greaseproof paper" is a UK/Australian/NZ term, right??  Sometimes it's helpful to give your general location.


----------



## aaronj (Sep 18, 2007)

I assume so, not too sure though, and I'm from the UK. 

I gave it another shot today, and it came out nice just way too thick to roll, so it kinda ended layered together, it tasted rather cool, the mixture would have been better served with some good ol' custard! 

Going to keep it simple next time and go for a simple fruit pie!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

but you see Mezzaluna i do :roll::roll::roll::roll: right up there opposite my name :wink: :lol::lol:

Andy parchment paper is the US name for baking paper as far as i know, 
maybe try spraying a fine mist of cooking spray over the baking paper if your still having sticking probs


----------

